# Bug identification(found in an wall outlet)



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi cnotes and welcome to the forum.
Any color to them? I know lady bugs will hibernate in the winter but can't tell from pictures. Can you take another picture with a dime next to them for size estimate?

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try looking through this selection.

https://www.insectidentification.org/beetles.asp


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Might be a carpet beetle, (anthrenus) but it's hard to tell when they are dead and black and on their side. No details.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually if I blow your picture up really big, it looks like a broad nosed weevil. Check it out and see what you think.

https://fthmb.tqn.com/1Z2E6x0T_NdPb...weevil-115313699-595bda2d3df78c4eb6a383e4.jpg


----------



## cnotes (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the responses. They're fairly small - that hole in the first picture is from a thumb tack, so about 3-4mm long I'd reckon. Also, they appear to be pure black.

A couple notes: this is in Michigan and it's in the lower portion of a bi-level house(pretty much a basement).

I looked into carpet beetles, they do look kind of similar but this outlet was about 5 feet up from the floor(found them in the kitchen and laundry room). 

To me, it kind of looked like a shriveled up version of this of the black vine weevil from SeniorSitizen's link which is pretty similar to Xsleepers picture actually.

I guess my main concern was that it was a sign of some type of infestation bug:vs_whistle:.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Google this:
"Michigan house bug identification"
Several state related links.

Bud


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

They do kind of look like black vine weevils...need a better shot of them directly overhead to be 100% sure. Check for any damaged or infested dry products in the kitchen, and if you have any houseplants you keep inside check those too.


----------

